# IMEI?



## falkor164 (Jul 5, 2012)

So I know people are still having issues with loosing imei. Been reading through threads and its been a headache. Just to confirm, imei loss is not happening on root66 correct. Has this been isolated to any roms or kernels? I am going to backup just checking if anybody is losing just by rooting and say taking a rom like synergy?


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm still ruining root66, have had no problems with IMEI, and have not seen any IMEI problems with the ROM. I don't think the IMEI problem is limited to one ROM, but I'm sure the resourceful devs will figure out a solution.

Sent from the Shark Tank using RootzWiki


----------



## GarryLumpkins (Jun 14, 2012)

IMEI problems should only occur on kexec/AOSP ROMS like CM10 and AOKP. I know my data and SMS is jacked up on CM10, but while frustrating it is usable.


----------



## falkor164 (Jul 5, 2012)

Yeah just got lte in my area and love it and dont want to lose it. I had a DX and used to beat the crap out of it with flashing tweaks and mods. Just dont want to have to deal with this. I have seen some fixes over on XDA from what i heard most people yea h are losing when flashing cm9/10 and AOKP. Guess I will just back it up and get myself back into the root world.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

falkor164 said:


> Yeah just got lte in my area and love it and dont want to lose it. I had a DX and used to beat the crap out of it with flashing tweaks and mods. Just dont want to have to deal with this. I have seen some fixes over on XDA from what i heard most people yea h are losing when flashing cm9/10 and AOKP. Guess I will just back it up and get myself back into the root world.


4G actually seems to work just as fine on AOSP for me as stock. Its when you drop near the edges or in a 3G where it starts acting up.

There is some other buggy stuff though, like losing MMS, and if you're not on 4G all day then data can get frustrating until they can get more of the RIL code cleaned up.

So far as IMEI loss I've flashed around a few different ROMs including CM10 and AOKP and have not had any issues, besides the known reception issues. But I also have a backup.


----------



## islandtime (Sep 5, 2011)

I went from AOKP M6, to CM10, and now to AOKP JB. A few little 4gs issues that were easily resolved, but IMEI has not been an issue.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Frankly, the IMEI issues aren't fully understood.

There might be a fix. If you've lost your IMEI, check this thread out and let us know how it works.


----------



## bobcaruso (Sep 13, 2011)

GarryLumpkins said:


> IMEI problems should only occur on kexec/AOSP ROMS like CM10 and AOKP. I know my data and SMS is jacked up on CM10, but while frustrating it is usable.


KExec not the problem CM10/AOKP ril the problem


----------



## bobcaruso (Sep 13, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> Frankly, the IMEI issues aren't fully understood.
> 
> There might be a fix. If you've lost your IMEI, check this thread out and let us know how it works.


This fix actually works


----------



## falkor164 (Jul 5, 2012)

Yeah did a backup and just flashed synergy for now. Runs pretty good really want me some cm10 but ill hold on a bit till we get this a little more stable.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

bobcaruso said:


> This fix actually works


Glad to hear it! I've not borked my IMEI so I've not been able to test it first-hand to know. Until it's common knowledge that this is "the way" to fix it and/or we fully understand the IMEI issue, I remain a little leery of assuming it's the true fix. But I'm glad it's fixing it for more and more people!


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

bobcaruso said:


> KExec not the problem CM10/AOKP ril the problem


Curious: How do we know for sure that CM10/AOKP RIL is the problem? Is this known for a fact now or speculation based on the spreadsheet?


----------



## hanoverfiste (Oct 2, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> Frankly, the IMEI issues aren't fully understood.
> 
> There might be a fix. If you've lost your IMEI, check this thread out and let us know how it works.


*#22745927
I tried this method and when I dial *#7284#nothing happens then I read I have to enable hidden menus by dialing *#22745927 which open those hidden menus but then my PhoneUtil force closes. So I get no further


----------

